# Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need?



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

This one is on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...:1123
This one is on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...eller=
Please help, those sensors retail prize are crazy high.....about 200
I really want to make sure I have the right part before I order.
Thanks guys


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

I own a 2002 225 TT, quattro
Thanks


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

Those are the cheapest I can find


----------



## PatrickShatter (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

do you need the pre cat or post cat o2 sensor. also check what engine you have


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (PatrickShatter)*

How do I figure that out?
I'm so confusing about pre-cat and post-cat
I think we have the same car, 2002 225 TT, right?
My car is 1.8T and vin# "T"
Please help~!~!!~


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

how'd you discover you needed a new one? if it was from a cel - it'll tell you which sensor
but just look under your car, pre cat is the one closest to the front, post cat is the one towards the rear of the car, after the catalytic converter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (Blue20thAE)*

I replaced the pre-cat o2 sensor on my 2000 Quattro 1.8t 180hp.
I got the Bosch Universal 4 wire O2 sensor (part# 15733) on amazon for $62 shipped.
soldered the wires with the existing connector.
changing the o2 on the 180hp quattros are a pain in the ass!!!!..ugh..


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (heinzboy57)*

I just took it to a AutoZone store because the check engine light was on. They told me I need a new O2 sensor, and their prize was like $200 something....So I decided to look up for a cheap one by myself..
I think it should be pre-cat, isn't that what usually the problem is?
And Can I change the sensor by myself? Is it complicated?
If I'm right, the bosch part # is 17014 for the one that I need?
Thanks guys~!


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_how'd you discover you needed a new one? if it was from a cel - it'll tell you which sensor
but just look under your car, pre cat is the one closest to the front, post cat is the one towards the rear of the car, after the catalytic converter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We have the same car, man
Do you think bosch 17014 will work on our car?
Can I do it by myself? or is it complicated?


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

I'm more leaning toward the one on Amazon, guys
What do ya'll suggest?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cloudlilc* »_I'm more leaning toward the one on Amazon, guys
What do ya'll suggest?

First of all I wouldn't take Autozone's word as gospel. I would go to someone with a Vag Com and verify that it is indeed one of the O2 Sensors that is bad. 
Then it is important to identify which of the O2 sensors you need to replace and then PRAY it isn't the PRE Cat Sensor since it is way up high on the downpipe and almost impossible to reach. The one by the cat is very easy and shouldn't be an issue to be changed. But before you panic have it properly anylyzed by either the dealer or someone with a Vag Com.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (IndyTTom)*

I actually took it to the Audi dealer, and they verified the problem was O2 sensor. I took it to another mechanic store also, and the guy told me it's O2 sensor also. But neither of them told me exactly which one is it, pre-cat or post-cat? All they cared about is charging me 200-300 something dollars to fix it.....
If I didnt talk to you guys, I wouldn't know the difference
I really appreciate guys~
The mechanic told me that it has to be OEM direct fix. He showed me somewhere in the hood there's a after market O2 sensor, and that's probably what the problem is.
OMG, So is it Pre-cat??!?~?~?
Since it's not down at the bottom...help, guys


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (heinzboy57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heinzboy57* »_I replaced the pre-cat o2 sensor on my 2000 Quattro 1.8t 180hp.
I got the Bosch Universal 4 wire O2 sensor (part# 15733) on amazon for $62 shipped.
soldered the wires with the existing connector.
changing the o2 on the 180hp quattros are a pain in the ass!!!!..ugh..

Did you do it by yourself? Is it located somewhere in the hood?


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

And by the way, guys
What does it mean when they say bank 1 and bank 2 ????
Thanks


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

Actually, it really isn't difficult to swap the top O2 sensor which is located on the upper downpipe. Removing the strut tower bar and the metal charge pipe will help you access the upper O2 sensor. Look at the first picture of this thread and you know what I am talking about. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3291772
Ignore the rest. The first picture will show you the approximate location of the O2 sensor. 
Here is a another link to a picture that will help you with the location of the 1st O2 sensor. It's right on top by the Downpipe. See holes.. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2783203



_Modified by IndyTTom at 8:41 AM 3-22-2008_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (IndyTTom)*

Thanks, man
It looks very complicated to me, but I would try
So I guess I need to go ahead order the part (Bosch17014), and it would work perfectly?
Thanks again


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*

upupup


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (cloudlilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cloudlilc* »_
Did you do it by yourself? Is it located somewhere in the hood?

yes i did it by myself. yes, it was a PITA to do.
180hp quattros, have the pre-cat sensor under the car, on the DP near where the driveshaft meets the tranny..really cramped space to get at it.
225hp TTs have it in the engine bay area as mentioned above.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need a New O2 sensor, is this what I need? (heinzboy57)*

Thanks guys~!Ya r great~!!~
I'm ordering the part (Bosch 17014) today, and hopefully getting it sometime this week
I'm going to try to do it by myself next weekend
Please dont mind that if I have any question~!
Thanks again~! Love ya'll


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Pleaseee Helpppp!!~~
I took my car to the mechanics today. Unfortunately, he told me I got the wrong part(Bosch 17014), it wouldnt fit. The plug dont match, the car has 4 streams one straight line, but the one I got has 6 streams with 2 lines...(I know I messed up, I'm not good at explainning stuff dat I aint got no clue)..I need to get another one..He told me to make sure I get the upstream before cal. oxygen sensor, and you know my car is an 2002, 225p right? So please help, man~! You know this sucks....Can you tell me what part to get? What's a good website to go to? And also, I found out that someone messed up my dip stick tube(you know the stick use to check the oil), and I need to get a new one also....so...again, please help man~I gotta come 2 u~


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

What is your engine code? AMU, AWP or BEA? 
Check ECS tuning for all that stuff. 
Here is a link to their O2 Sensors. They aren't cheap, thou. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP
Here is a link the Dipstick tube. It's pretty cheap! And do replace it before lots of little plastic pieces end up in your crankcase. 
You could always just get a Universal Bosch O2 and reuse the old connector:
http://www.car-stuff.com/mmpar....html
_Modified by IndyTTom at 12:17 PM 4-6-2008_


_Modified by IndyTTom at 12:21 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

My car is VIN"T"
I dont know what's the engine code though...
The guy told me to get upstream before cat. oem oxygen sensor....which one do you think will fit? I tired ebay, but there's so many of them...I dont know which one to get...
And which link is the dipstick tube? 
Thanks~


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

Here is the Link to the Dipstick tube: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP
I think most of the aftermarket places will sell you a Universal O2 sensor which you will have to reuse the plug of your original one.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

This one will probably fit but you will have to reuse the old plug.
You engine code is AMU if you have the T Vin. 
FITS (ENGINE/CHASSIS) SKU PRICE QTY 
2000-2003 Audi TT BS15733 $70.15 
2000-2000: 4Cyl 1.8L Turbo, GAS, FI, VIN "C", ATC Base
2001-2002: 4Cyl 1.8L Turbo, GAS, FI, VIN "T", AMU Base
2001-2003: 4Cyl 1.8L Turbo, GAS, FI, VIN "X", AWP Base 


Zoom Bosch Oxygen Sensor 2000-2002 Audi TT UNIVERSAL OXYGEN SENSOR -- Original Equipment Replacement 
*Fits: "Before Catalyst, Requires ReUse Of Old Connector". *
http://www.car-stuff.com/mmpar....html


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

wow


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_This one will probably fit but you will have to reuse the old plug.
You engine code is AMU if you have the T Vin. 
FITS (ENGINE/CHASSIS) SKU PRICE QTY 
2000-2003 Audi TT BS15733 $70.15 
2000-2000: 4Cyl 1.8L Turbo, GAS, FI, VIN "C", ATC Base
2001-2002: 4Cyl 1.8L Turbo, GAS, FI, VIN "T", AMU Base
2001-2003: 4Cyl 1.8L Turbo, GAS, FI, VIN "X", AWP Base 


Zoom Bosch Oxygen Sensor 2000-2002 Audi TT UNIVERSAL OXYGEN SENSOR -- Original Equipment Replacement 
*Fits: "Before Catalyst, Requires ReUse Of Old Connector". *
http://www.car-stuff.com/mmpar....html


Indy~!
Thanks man~!
You r AWESOME!~~!!~~!
*But this one is universal, it does not have the connector.....
I think I need one with the connector, please help...~~!!!*


_Modified by cloudlilc at 8:50 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_Here is the Link to the Dipstick tube: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...225HP
I think most of the aftermarket places will sell you a Universal O2 sensor which you will have to reuse the plug of your original one. 


Thanks again, I think this is what I need~!~!


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Anybody~!!~~??Help~?


----------

